# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Внешняя печатная форма УПД с колонкой суммы Валюты для БП 3.0.

## Nop

Здравствуйте, ищу вариант внешней печатной форма УПД с колонкой суммы Валюты(У.Е.) для БП 3.0.
Либо как можно самому добавить данный пункт в стандартную печатную форму?

----------

